# Horse Camp lesson plans?!



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey everyone,

At my stable we have horse camps each summer from grades K-8. This is my first year leading the planning. We have each group of kids for a five day week. Their time is broken into stall cleaning, riding lesson, craft activity, and lecture. I have come up with a tentative lecture schedule attached. The age groups of the children are next to the camp group. Advanced really just stands for they have sat on a horse before, remember these are young city kids. Anyway, I was just hoping on some input on the topics and any suggestions. I had the most difficulty with beginner taking enough of a step up from green. Oh, and any ideas for craft activities are much appreciated. Thanks!

On second thought I can't attach it with this computer so I will just copy and paste it below. Thanks.

Green camp K-6
Tacking/saddle anatomy basic
Grooming
Safety/proper leading
Horse breeds/colors
Riding Disciplines

Beginner 4-8
 Tacking/saddle anatomy (more detailed)
 Discipline spotlight- dressage, western, jumping, carriage, pleasure
 Basic horse care- exercise, grooming, vet, farrier
 Basic patterns- 20 meter circles, figure-eights, serpentines, change of rein 
Proper leading cont- ground work: stopping, backing up, moving haunches over, importance of space

Advanced 4-8
 General horse care- exercise, vet (checking vitals), farrier (hoof problems), cost of owning horse
 Riding disciplines- dressage patterns, tests
 Showing- trailering demo or
 Bridle anatomy/different bits and why
 Lunging demo- training tools
 Equitation- importance of riding position

Pre-Vet 6-8
 Nutrition- dogs,cats,horses
 Common disorders- dogs, cats, horses 
 First aid/bandaging
 Dentistry
 Hoof Care/common ailments
 Daily breed spotlight


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

Just trying to understand your 'green' group are the most inexperienced? 

As for 'beginner' that would suggest either never been on a horse or has been on and been on the lead rein? Therefore i wouldn't be teaching jumping and dressage in the riding lessons but just general starting, stopping, steering and learning their rising trot.

The other sections look pretty good, looks like they will be kept busy for sure. As for the crafts section, something such as making a sign for their favourite horse's stable or something like that?


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes green is basically never touched a horse. Beginners have gone on a pony ride or two. Advanced normally have done previous camps or what not. And oh no beginners would not be doing anything that advanced. The discipline spotlight would be riders from the barn giving a demonstration on the specified discipline. Basically these are all lectures here. Any riding activities or demo's will be done by experienced people working the camp.

And that is a great idea about the craft. They always find that horse they fall in love with at camp. It would be great to have a self-made name plate to take home with them and we have not done that at previous camps. Thanks!


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah i see, demos are a great idea! sounds like you will have a great camp!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks. It has really picked up. We started with only one week of camp I think three years ago and now I think we are up to five between all the different groups.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would have loved to go to your camp as a kid!

do some fun things like "ride a buck" and musical bags (like musical chairs but you must stop your horse with at least one foot on a paper bag laid on the arena floor, and there is always one less bag than riders.)


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have done ride a buck but I had never heard of musical bag. It sounds fun! It would be a good thing to do after the leading lesson. Thanks!


----------

